# Newbie greetings



## donovankilroe (May 26, 2015)

Hey all

My wife and I in the process of moving over with our son from South Africa to Christchurch NZ and we cant wait.
Our house was sold within two days and been very fortunate that all is running smooth.I am an Electrician and my wife has Degree in hospitality and tourism both with 10+ years experiance.

I am currently waiting for my temp practicing licence with EWRB , doing it now to minimise stress once we arrive. The medicals booked for next Friday. Bank accounts with Kiwi will be sorted by next week.

Seems like the job situation is basically sorted

We lucky to have a support system over in CHCH aswel.

Also a big thanks to all the forum input, it really is a massive help and answers a huge amount of questions. #thumbsup

Just thought id drop a messagen and say hey .... so HEY!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

donovankilroe said:


> Hey all
> 
> My wife and I in the process of moving over with our son from South Africa to Christchurch NZ and we cant wait.
> Our house was sold within two days and been very fortunate that all is running smooth.I am an Electrician and my wife has Degree in hospitality and tourism both with 10+ years experiance.
> ...


Awesome. All sounds like it's going to plan. Congrats and welcome !


----------

